# UHS Private Sector Affiliated Institutes in PAKISTAN



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

. FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S
B.D.S 
B.Sc. Medical Laboratory Technology 
B.Sc. Medical Imaging Technology 
B.Sc. Physiotherapy 
B.Sc. Speech and Language Therapy 
B.Sc. Audiology 
B.Sc. Dental Hygiene 
B.Sc. Dental Technology 
B.Sc. Optometry 

*Address :*
Shadman, Lahore 
UAN: 111-555-600 
Ph: 042-7561234, 7566110-1 
Fax: 042-7570586 2. Lahore Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S
B.D.S
B.Sc. Emergency & Intensive Care Sciences 
B.Sc. Physiotherapy 
B.Sc. Dental Technology 
B.Sc. Medical Imaging Technology 
B.Sc. Medical Laboratory Technology 

*Address :*
Tulspura, Canal Bank North, Lahore-53400 
Ph: 042-6582201-06 
Fax: 042-6582208 3. Wah Medical College, Wah Cantthttp://www.wahmedicalcollege.edu.pk/ 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S 

*Address :*
P.O.F Hospital, Wah Cantt 
Ph: 051-9314388, 9314385 
Fax: 051-9314356 4. University Medical College, Faisalabad 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S 
B.D.S

*Address :*
University of Faisalabad, 4 KM, Sargodha Road, Faisalabad 
Ph: 041-8868326-30 
Fax: 041-8868220 
5. CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S 

*Address :*
Abdur Rehman Road, Lahore Cantt, Lahore 
Ph: 042-6605550 6. Margalla Institute of Health Sciences, Rawalpindi 
*Programmes :*
B.D.S 

*Address :*
Quaid-e-Azam Avenue, Gulrez Phase III, Rawalpindi 
Ph: 051-5509640, 5509518, 5509871 
Fax: 051-5509810 7. ACE Institute of Health Sciences, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
B.Sc. Medical Laboratory Technology 
B.Sc. Physiotherapy 

*Address :*
6-P, Model Town (Ext.), behind NESPAK office, Lahore 
Ph: 042-5165723, 5161016 
Fax: 042-5175674 8. Gulab Devi Postgraduate Medical Institute, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
Dip-Card
DTCD 
B.Sc. Emergency & Intensive Care Sciences 
B.Sc. Cardiac Perfusion 
B.Sc. Operation Theater Technology 
B.Sc. Respiratory Therapy 
B.Sc. Medical Laboratory Technology 

*Address :*
Ferozepur Road, Lahore 
Ph: 042-9230247-50
Fax: 042-9230867 9. Faisalabad Institute of Research Sciences & Technology, Faisalabad 
*Programmes :*
B.Sc. Biotechnology 

*Address :*
250 RB-Basti Awan Wala, Near Abbas Pur, Faisalabad 
Ph: 041-2640161 10. Pakistan Institute of Ophthalmology, Al-Shifa Eye Trust Hospital, Rawalpindi 
*Programmes :* 
B.Sc. Optometry 
B.Sc. Ophthalmic Medicine 

*Address :*
Al-Shifa Trust, Jhelum Road, Rawalpindi 
Ph: 051-5487820-5 
Fax: 051-5487827 11. College of Nursing, Shalamar Hospital, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
B.Sc Nursing (4-Years)
Post RN B.Sc. Nursing (2 Years) 

*Address :*
Shalimar Link Road, Moghalpura Lahore-54840 
UAN: 111-205-205 
Ph: 042-6817857 
Fax: 042-6823712 12. College of Medicine & Dentistry, University of Lahore 
*Programmes :*
MBBS
BDS 

*Address :*
1-Km, Raiwind Road, Lahore
Ph: 5411901, 5411917, 5411986 Ext. 112 
Fax: 5413036 13. Independent Medical College, Faisalabad 
*Programmes :*
MBBS 

*Address :*
177-Jinnah Colony, Faisalabad 
UAN: 111-205-205 
Ph: 042-6817857 
Fax: 042-6823712 041-2617122-4, 041-2623412
Fax: 041-2623413 14. Sughra Shafi Medical Complex, Narowal 
*Programmes :*
­ B.Sc. Medical Laboratory Technology 

*Address :*
Narowal 
15. Munawar Memorial Hospital, Chakwal (Institute of Optometry) 
*Programmes :*
B.Sc. Optometry & Orthoptics 

*Address :*
Opposite Kohinoor Spinning Mills, Rawalpindi Road, Chakwal 
Ph: 0543-598048, 598281 
Fax: 051-2211749 16. Saida Waheed FMH College of Nursing, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
B.Sc Nursing (4-Years)
Post RN B.Sc Nursing (2 Years) 

*Address :*
Raiwind Road, Lahore
17. Sharif Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
MBBS, BDS


*Address :*
Jati Umra Raiwind Road, Lahore
UAN: 111-123-786
Ph: 042-7860101-04 
Fax: 042-7860105 18. Continental Medical College, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S 

*Address :*
2-Civic Centre Township, Lahore
Ph: 042-5156901-04 
Fax: 042-5156900 19. Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S 

*Address :*
Tulip Block, Sector C, Bahria Town, Lahore
Ph: 042-7514245, 7512389
20. Central Parks Medical College, Lahore 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S 

*Address :*
31-KM Ferozepur Road (kahna Nou), Lahore
Ph: 042-5063064, 5734670 
21. Multan Medical & Dental College Multan. 
*Programmes :*
M.B.B.S, B.D.S 

*Address :*
Southern Bypass Jahangir Abad, Multan
Ph: 061-6782877-78 Fax:061-6782879


----------

